# What happens when shares in a company are worth Zero?



## p45 (7 Oct 2008)

This morning shares at a major Irish crystal/glass manufacturer are at 0.02.  If they reach zero what happens?


----------



## j26 (7 Oct 2008)

I'll put in a buy order to buy the entire company


----------



## jhegarty (7 Oct 2008)

they can't really reach zero... 

don't forget .02 to .01 is a 50% drop in the value of the company, .01 to .005 is another 50%....etc..etc..


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

jhegarty said:


> they can't really reach zero...


What if the company folds?

If the shares become worthless then this key posts might be of interest:

Getting CGT loss relief on unsold shares


----------

